# Now I know its spring...



## gus3049 (16 Apr 2012)

Yippee.....

....last year we had to rest the rhubarb because it suffered from the prolonged drought. For some reason my wife thought we should put the water on the cash crops!! Strange sense of priorities if you ask me.

Anyway, this year two out of three plants have survived and the stalks are big and healthy and thus we have.....ta da...
..the first rhubarb crumble of the year (with a small raspberry one to use up the mix - I always seem to make too much :lol: )

I feel a quick batch of custard coming on. Not that Creme Anglaise rubbish - some proper thick Bird's that sets like concrete so you can eat left overs with some jam \/


----------



## Jonzjob (16 Apr 2012)

SPRING!!! :shock: :shock: Outside air temp at the mo 6ºC with a wind chill of 2ºC   

First this this morning it was 3.6ºC and wind chil of -1ºC !!!

More like WINTER here! We only moved down here for the warm, so who's knicked it? Come on, own up (hammer) (hammer)


----------



## Racers (16 Apr 2012)

Oooo rhubarb crumble I am comming round.

I make it with ginger in with the rhubard and the crumble mix! 

Pete


----------



## gus3049 (16 Apr 2012)

Racers":3i5r7u2e said:


> Oooo rhubarb crumble I am comming round.
> 
> I make it with ginger in with the rhubard and the crumble mix!
> 
> Pete



You are very welcome of course.

Mind you, you'd better hurry. I reckon a crumble that size should do 4 to 6 servings so with just me and the wife that should last until..... oh at least 10am tomorrow morning.

Interesting idea the ginger, must try that. I do like the pure acid taste of the rhubarb though. My favourite fruit is the lemon, picked straight from the tree and eaten fresh. They are still all green at present so I'll just have to make do with the rhubarb for now.

Then the cherries, raspberries, apples, pears, apricots, peaches, plums, goosegogs, black-red-white currents and not forgetting the grapes - not necessarily in that order.

Cherries definitely first though. We normally get enough to feed the neighbourhood and make enough jam for a couple of years - can't wait. Its the best bit about the new season, seeing all the blossom and buds and anticipating the crop to come. Summer puddings, fresh fruit, more crumbles - its a hard life down here.


----------



## henton49er (16 Apr 2012)

We too are crumble addicts. We regularly have apple, apple and apricot, rhubarb, gooseberry, apple and blackberry, apple and blackcurrant, summer fruits (all home grown apart from the apricots). Usually served with home made vanilla custard or a good vanilla icecream, occasionally with clotted cream!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Mike


----------



## gus3049 (16 Apr 2012)

henton49er":1i14ttfz said:


> We too are crumble addicts. We regularly have apple, apple and apricot, rhubarb, gooseberry, apple and blackberry, apple and blackcurrant, summer fruits (all home grown apart from the apricots). Usually served with home made vanilla custard or a good vanilla icecream, occasionally with clotted cream!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Mike



You dirty rotten swine..... how dare you have clotted cream when I can't? I remember that stuff. The French are not very good at cream. 

But... we do grow our own apricots too 8)


----------



## Jonzjob (16 Apr 2012)

Don't be greedy Gordon (don't waste toooo much breath John) we have créme fraïche and if you get the brebis or chévre and all the wine what can beat that?


----------



## Digit (16 Apr 2012)

There's gonna be a fight! :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## Jonzjob (16 Apr 2012)

You-nano-mouse decision Roy. You lost (hammer) (hammer) 

What we fiiiitin for? :?


----------



## Digit (17 Apr 2012)

> You dirty rotten swine..... how dare you have clotted cream when I can't?



That's fitin talk where I come from! :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## Benchwayze (17 Apr 2012)

gus3049":e7lyuwuf said:


> henton49er":e7lyuwuf said:
> 
> 
> > We too are crumble addicts. We regularly have apple, apple and apricot, rhubarb, gooseberry, apple and blackberry, apple and blackcurrant, summer fruits (all home grown apart from the apricots). Usually served with home made vanilla custard or a good vanilla icecream, occasionally with clotted cream!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...



Come on Gordon. Make your own. It's only sour milk after all! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
(I'm sure there will be a video or a recipe on-line somewhere, on how to 'clot' cream!) 8)


----------



## Jonzjob (17 Apr 2012)

He'd have a heed start Benchy. There'd be a clot making it
:roll: :roll: :twisted:  

Don't worry Gordon, I only insult people I like 8) 8)


----------



## gus3049 (17 Apr 2012)

Jonzjob":2vd6oz76 said:


> He'd have a heed start Benchy. There'd be a clot making it
> :roll: :roll: :twisted:
> 
> Don't worry Gordon, I only insult people I like 8) 8)



I suppose one should have expected no less :roll: Not sure which is worse, being a clot or being a twerp.

Anyway pity my wife, she got the clot and I got the cream.


----------



## Racers (17 Apr 2012)

Hi,

When I got home last night there where two big sticks of rhubarb on the worktop, my wife had got it from someone at work so we had rhubarb crumble with custard.

Pete


----------



## Benchwayze (17 Apr 2012)

Custard? Don't you mean 'Creme Anglais' Pete?


----------



## gus3049 (17 Apr 2012)

Racers":3ct0wowp said:


> Hi,
> 
> When I got home last night there where two big sticks of rhubarb on the worktop, my wife had got it from someone at work so we had rhubarb crumble with custard.
> 
> Pete



Congratulations Pete, hope you enjoyed it as much as I did ours.



Benchwayze":3ct0wowp said:


> Custard? Don't you mean 'Creme Anglais' Pete?



Hope the custard was proper like - none of this home made rubbish - I was bought up on Birds like any good citizen. We have friends who run a restaurant out here and they insist on serving up this 'creme anglaise' stuff, all gritty and thin. Doesn't stick to a single rib, just can't train some people. She's been reading too many cook books.


----------



## Benchwayze (17 Apr 2012)

gus3049":zzys010n said:


> Jonzjob":zzys010n said:
> 
> 
> > He'd have a heed start Benchy. There'd be a clot making it
> ...



Now that is what I call nice. You're an ol' softie Gordon!


----------



## gus3049 (17 Apr 2012)

Benchwayze":26vvuz9p said:


> gus3049":26vvuz9p said:
> 
> 
> > Jonzjob":26vvuz9p said:
> ...



I know my place :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## henton49er (17 Apr 2012)

gus3049":i2krruwt said:


> henton49er":i2krruwt said:
> 
> 
> > We too are crumble addicts. We regularly have apple, apple and apricot, rhubarb, gooseberry, apple and blackberry, apple and blackcurrant, summer fruits (all home grown apart from the apricots). Usually served with home made vanilla custard or a good vanilla icecream, occasionally with clotted cream!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...



Gordon,

If you can get full cream milk from a local dairy farmer than you can make your own clotted cream by gently heating the milk in a wide saucepan and scraping the cream from the surface with a flat sieve (a slotted spoon will do at a pinch). Let any excess milk drain from the cream and keep in a carton in the fridge. That wi=ould then be better than any mass-produced clotted cream sold in this country.

I'd quite happily swap clotted cream for french red wine - most of what we get here is either very expensive or not very good!!

C'est la vie, as thay say somewhere near you!! :lol: :lol: 

Mike


----------



## henton49er (17 Apr 2012)

gus3049":jiee77s8 said:


> henton49er":jiee77s8 said:
> 
> 
> > We too are crumble addicts. We regularly have apple, apple and apricot, rhubarb, gooseberry, apple and blackberry, apple and blackcurrant, summer fruits (all home grown apart from the apricots). Usually served with home made vanilla custard or a good vanilla icecream, occasionally with clotted cream!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...



Gordon,

If you can get full cream milk from a local dairy farmer than you can make your own clotted cream by gently heating the milk in a wide saucepan and scraping the cream from the surface with a flat sieve (a slotted spoon will do at a pinch). Let any excess milk drain from the cream and keep in a carton in the fridge. That wi=ould then be better than any mass-produced clotted cream sold in this country.

I'd quite happily swap clotted cream for french red wine - most of what we get here is either very expensive or not very good!!

C'est la vie, as thay say somewhere near you!! :lol: :lol: 

Mike


----------



## Racers (17 Apr 2012)

Hi, Gordon

Thick Birds custard  the best stuff in the world :wink: 

Pete


----------



## gus3049 (17 Apr 2012)

henton49er":c14wwh6c said:


> Gordon,
> 
> If you can get full cream milk from a local dairy farmer than you can make your own clotted cream by gently heating the milk in a wide saucepan and scraping the cream from the surface with a flat sieve (a slotted spoon will do at a pinch). Let any excess milk drain from the cream and keep in a carton in the fridge. That wi=ould then be better than any mass-produced clotted cream sold in this country.
> 
> ...



I might just try that Mike,

The wine out here is just fine ta very much, although as already discussed with John, sometimes we have to pay as much as €1,40 a litre :shock:


----------



## gus3049 (17 Apr 2012)

Racers":3cwi6z7z said:


> Hi, Gordon
> 
> Thick Birds custard  the best stuff in the world :wink:
> 
> Pete



Pleased to see civilisation has reached as far north as Nottingham


----------



## Benchwayze (17 Apr 2012)

gus3049":130ibmhr said:


> Racers":130ibmhr said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Gordon
> ...




Yeah, we let it pass over us here in Brummagem! 
And, 
I will give making clotted cream a try! Full-cream milk eh? I didn't know there was any other sort of milk.
(BTW, Mike, when you say full-cream, does the milk have to be RAW milk straight from the udder?) 
Ta!


----------



## marcros (17 Apr 2012)

Benchwayze":p37gfio9 said:


> (BTW, Mike, when you say full-cream, does the milk have to be RAW milk straight from the udder?)
> Ta!



If so, I think that you will find it nigh on impossible to source, unless you know a farmer very well. I tried to get some to have a go at cheese making, but hit a blank.


----------



## Benchwayze (17 Apr 2012)

marcros":28apyjy9 said:


> Benchwayze":28apyjy9 said:
> 
> 
> > (BTW, Mike, when you say full-cream, does the milk have to be RAW milk straight from the udder?)
> ...



I do know a farmer quite well as it happens. I'll have to have a chat and buy him a bevvie! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## henton49er (17 Apr 2012)

Benchwayze":1g4ztwai said:


> (BTW, Mike, when you say full-cream, does the milk have to be RAW milk straight from the udder?)
> Ta!



Yes; you can do it with what passes for full cream milk these days but you will get very little cream from the top compared to using unpasteurised, undiluted milk straight from the udder (as you so delicately put it!!).

Mike


----------



## Jonzjob (17 Apr 2012)

Acording to EU rullings raw milk is not good for you, but what the hell do they know! 

Our butcher sells raw milk as does one of the organic supermarkets here. We also get raw milk butter and raw sheeps milk creme fraïche. They are wonderful and the last time I had a mear smear, about 1/2" thick, raw butter was with the prawns for lunch today 8) 8) 8) 

If you are looking for the French cloted cream Gordom keep an eye out for crème fraïche épaisse. As for crème anglaise, the French stuff, it is absoloutly disgusting. None better than made with eggs. Stuff the Birds merde stuff!


----------



## Digit (17 Apr 2012)

All of course as near illegal in the 'elf an safety mad England as the governments can make it without actually banning it.
Apart from people like yourself John you'd be hard put to find anyone who has ever tasted 'raw' milk, and that probably includes those attempting to ban it!
The preferred cow for raw milk is the Guernsey or Jersey, personally I find them too creamy, but I am lactose intolerant any way.

Roy.


----------



## henton49er (17 Apr 2012)

Digit":1j8eb2b0 said:


> ...... but I am lactose intolerant any way.
> 
> Roy.



Whereas, I'm just intolerant! :lol: :lol: :twisted: :twisted:   

Mike


----------



## Digit (17 Apr 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## gus3049 (17 Apr 2012)

Digit":ik1pbeg1 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Roy.





henton49er":ik1pbeg1 said:


> Digit":ik1pbeg1 said:
> 
> 
> > ...... but I am lactose intolerant any way.
> ...



Must be a Welsh thing :lol: We are FAR more relaxed about stuff out here. More wine less lactose I expect.


----------



## Jonzjob (17 Apr 2012)

Roy, it has been proved that it isn't the milk that gives people the intollerance, it's the pasturisation and the changes it makes to the milk. May be not in your case, but in loads it is..

This bloke is a well respected American doctor who is fighting over all sorts of health issues and milk is one of his favourites, along with the company we all love (?) Monsanto!!

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/artic ... rview.aspx

He has loads of other articles on raw milk if you do a site search.. Some very interesting stuff on there, not all of it but lots.


----------



## Digit (17 Apr 2012)

The problem is buying it, shops are not allowed to sell it, farm gate only.

Roy.


----------



## Benchwayze (17 Apr 2012)

henton49er":29c1g9nc said:


> Benchwayze":29c1g9nc said:
> 
> 
> > (BTW, Mike, when you say full-cream, does the milk have to be RAW milk straight from the udder?)
> ...



Well I don't like the word 'Cow'! Reminds me too much of the unsavoury Alf Garnett! :mrgreen:


----------



## Harbo (17 Apr 2012)

When I was a youngster and worked on a farm we drank milk straight from the cow but it comes out warm!
Back in the Dairy it was cooled by passing it over water cooled pipes before placed in churns. We used to buy milk direct - the farmers wife used to ladle out pints from the top of the churn which was mainly cream.
Not considered unhealthy in those days?

Rod


----------



## gus3049 (17 Apr 2012)

Jonzjob":10vl6q09 said:


> Stuff the Birds merde stuff!



Well you got most things in life right it seems. You can be forgiven one little fall from the heights of rectitude. (hammer)


----------



## Digit (17 Apr 2012)

People have died from drinking it, there were Salmonella scares with French cheeses made from it some time ago.
Interestingly the sale of it has to come from cows that have not had antibotics used on them.
So it's OK for antibiotics in 'safe' milk but not 'unsafe' milk?






Roy.


----------



## Jonzjob (17 Apr 2012)

Of course not Roy! Unsafe milk isn't safe :shock: 

I thought that everyone knew that, but perhaps they haven't let that gem of info over Offas Dyke :roll: :roll: 

We always get raw milk cheese when we can and there's lots of it here. Cows, sheeps and goats and tastes so much better than the past-yer-ears merde. In fact one lady on the cheese counter in Intermarché always points me towards the best stuff when she is there!! 8)


----------



## Digit (17 Apr 2012)

> Of course not Roy! Unsafe milk isn't safe



So why use antibiotics on 'safe' milk?

Roy.


----------



## Jonzjob (18 Apr 2012)

Use the antiboitics because it's cheaper than treating the animals properly and you can cram loads into a space fit for a lot less animals = more profit... :shock:


----------



## Digit (18 Apr 2012)

I understand that John, though it's more a case here making _any_ profit out of milk, but what I meant is if the government accepts ABs in what they claim is 'safe' milk, then logic says you use them to make 'unsafe' 'safe!'
It looks more like a deliberate attempt to stop its sale.

Roy.


----------



## Jonzjob (18 Apr 2012)

Back on topic :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

I know it's spring because the hoophoes are back in the garden.. This was just outside our lounge window a few years back and he came every day at about 5 pm and went all along the front windows..


----------



## gus3049 (18 Apr 2012)

Jonzjob":b1nc5422 said:


> Back on topic :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> I know it's spring because the hoophoes are back in the garden.. This was just outside our lounge window a few years back and he came every day at about 5 pm and went all along the front windows..



Aha,

We get a pair of hoopoes every year but they haven't turned up yet (check the spelling John tut tut)

A really beautiful bird - talking of which, we ARE back on topic - yummy with crumble!!


----------



## geoff3 (18 Apr 2012)

Shut your mouths you lot your makeing me put wieght on just thinkin about all
that grub and thick cusdard.....geoff3


----------



## gus3049 (18 Apr 2012)

geoff3":3521i138 said:


> Shut your mouths you lot your makeing me put wieght on just thinkin about all
> that grub and thick cusdard.....geoff3



Sorry about that :twisted: :twisted: 

(Just finished the crumble for lunch, had to make a whole new batch of custard to go with it and there is loads left over - I suppose I must make some more crumble to go with it and then................)


----------



## gus3049 (19 Apr 2012)

Did I mention spring?

High winds, pis.ing down with rain and now...... HAIL! :shock: 

We have a craft fair this weekend. Should be fun, 40 stalls and most are out in the open........


----------



## Benchwayze (19 Apr 2012)

gus3049":iqaopmp5 said:


> geoff3":iqaopmp5 said:
> 
> 
> > Shut your mouths you lot your makeing me put wieght on just thinkin about all
> ...



Nah, just chuck the spare custard and some tinned fruit in a smoothie maker. Maybe a dollop of ice-cream too. Lurvley! 

Incidentally Gordon, have you tried a dish of hot custard, with a scoop of ice-cream in the middle? The contrast of hot and cold is just like a baked Alaska! Deeelish!


----------



## gus3049 (19 Apr 2012)

Benchwayze":2ye1pzvo said:


> gus3049":2ye1pzvo said:
> 
> 
> > geoff3":2ye1pzvo said:
> ...




Don't have a smoothie maker but the custard and ice cream sounds good.

As the weather is so naff, I'm making myself feel better this evening with a nice big plate of pancakes. Just love the basic lemon and sugar. Yum yum.


----------



## Digit (19 Apr 2012)

Oh Gawd, give it rest you chaps, I'm trying to get me weight down!

Roy.


----------



## gus3049 (19 Apr 2012)

Digit":28hgwfe2 said:


> Oh Gawd, give it rest you chaps, I'm trying to get me weight down!
> 
> Roy.



You'll just have to be strong Roy. Some of us are stick insects and under medical instructions to put on some weight!! Every cloud has a silver lining


----------



## Jonzjob (19 Apr 2012)

Oh to be in England now that spring is here?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/topics/weath ... edict.html

Hope it's warmer here?


----------



## Cheshirechappie (19 Apr 2012)

Round our way, you know it's spring when you start hearing the mating call of the common or garden Flymo.


----------



## Digit (19 Apr 2012)

Wonder if that is from Seaweed or Crystal Ball?

Roy.


----------



## Jonzjob (19 Apr 2012)

If the met guys are correct it may well be a frozed ball, or two Roy :twisted: :twisted: 

Around here it's the sing of the lesser spotted orange chain saw... An there'z loads-a-that...


----------



## Cheshirechappie (19 Apr 2012)

Jonzjob":ji08eonr said:


> Oh to be in England now that spring is here?
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/topics/weath ... edict.html
> 
> Hope it's warmer here?




Wrong type of drought?


----------



## Digit (19 Apr 2012)

No no John, that weather forecast is for England, we have our own weather here.

Roy.


----------



## Jonzjob (19 Apr 2012)

Whales? Don't they spend most of their time actually under water :roll: :roll: 

Offa's Dyke in't that deep mate. Although I did try forming a dig to make it deep enough :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Digit (20 Apr 2012)

I get the idea that you're trying to tell me something! :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## Benchwayze (20 Apr 2012)

I was sweating my cobs off in the shop today, then I looked through the doorway and it was persisting down! 
I hope cedarwood really is durable! Otherwise I'll have to start again! :lol:


----------



## Digit (20 Apr 2012)

> it was persisting down!



As bad as that?

Roy.


----------



## Jonzjob (20 Apr 2012)

Cedar roof shingles, untreated, only last about 50 years, so you could have a problem :roll: :roll:



Digit":3h03pwev said:


> I get the idea that you're trying to tell me something! :lol:
> 
> Roy.



Moi? Wot on erf give you that idea :? :?


----------



## Benchwayze (20 Apr 2012)

Digit":ld7391es said:


> > it was persisting down!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh! OK. It was Pi**ing down.


----------



## Benchwayze (20 Apr 2012)

I was indulging is some irony Jon! 
Well that which passes for irony in my philosophy! :lol:


----------



## gus3049 (20 Apr 2012)

Benchwayze":aacy4b1q said:


> I was indulging is some irony Jon!
> Well that which passes for irony in my philosophy! :lol:



Yeah, dreadful stuff. The wife thinks that I should do that now I'm 'retired' as she has to keep working. Never see the point meself, who else sees the creases on me smalls?


----------



## Benchwayze (20 Apr 2012)

It's knowing they're there Gordon! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jonzjob (21 Apr 2012)

Ever tried making yer custurd with horses milk?


----------



## Benchwayze (21 Apr 2012)

Well Jon, 
I don't think so... The last time I tasted horse-meat was during WWII; and I wasn't really old enugh to appreciate, what I was being fed. My dear old Mum might have used horse's milk, maybe knowingly or unknowingly. (They would dry anything in these days!) Also, having eaten whale meat, well I have to say, I haven't had custard made with whale's milk either! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jonzjob (21 Apr 2012)

You will probably remember the Vera Lynn song about whale meat?

Nowt wrong with horse meat, as I said before, but SWMBO is a horse lover wot had her own horse and won't touch it :? :?


----------



## Digit (21 Apr 2012)

_Whale meat again, still some spare, God knows when
It won't be "Whale meat again", some lucky day
Keep smiling through whale meat dumplings and stew
Whale burgers, too, and whale en flambé

It's been there for weeks, and the damn carcass reeks
Surely won't last too long...
But when they get one more whale in their net
I'll be singing this song, oh:

Whale meat again, going spare, lost my brain
If I eat whale meat again, I'll go insane_

Whale meat being one of the things that convinced me that the Japanese have odd tastes, and Whale meat was certainly an odd taste. Yeeeuk!

Roy.


----------



## Jonzjob (21 Apr 2012)

Roy, I only remember bits of the song, not the taste? 

Did you go to the same school as Methusela by any chance :? :?


----------



## Benchwayze (21 Apr 2012)

Jonzjob":3i0ym2vo said:


> You will probably remember the Vera Lynn song about whale meat?
> 
> Nowt wrong with horse meat, as I said before, but SWMBO is a horse lover wot had her own horse and won't touch it :? :?



Who's Vera Lynn? 

:wink:


----------



## Digit (21 Apr 2012)

He was the class below me! :lol: 
Parodying songs was quite common in those days,....

_How Dutch is that Moggy in the window_

_Rule two tanners, two tanners make a bob!_

... plus a few lewd ones and with Hymns a frequent target.

Roy.


----------



## Benchwayze (21 Apr 2012)

Digit":3hc4vg5r said:


> He was the class below me! :lol:
> Parodying songs was quite common in those days,....
> 
> _How Dutch is that Moggy in the window_
> ...


Now don't fib Roy. 
You know you were Head Boy...
:mrgreen:


----------



## Digit (21 Apr 2012)

Yeah! Actually I was, and as a result I ended up being stabbed by a violent pupil

Roy.


----------



## Benchwayze (21 Apr 2012)

Hmm! Not very nice Roy.  

I was lucky. I was at a mixed gender school, and the violent types all seemed to gravitate to other schools.
I had a blast at school actually, and in addition to that it was where I discovered proper woodworking!


----------



## gus3049 (21 Apr 2012)

Benchwayze":2dfoenkh said:


> Hmm! Not very nice Roy.
> 
> I was lucky. I was at a mixed gender school, and the violent types all seemed to gravitate to other schools.
> I had a blast at school actually, and in addition to that it was where I discovered proper woodworking!



Hmmm... the subject seems to have drifted somewhat but never mind eh?

I was thrown out of woodwork at school. They wanted me to make boring bookshelves and I wanted to make racing cars.

So I had to do metalwork instead. The metal cars went much faster though so I didn't mind too much.

I was a posh kid from Upper Sydenham and the school was in Bermondsey. There were a few local lads who found us fops rather easy to bully. As far as I recall there were no stabbings though, usually just very wet heads from being dunked in the you know what :shock:


----------



## Digit (21 Apr 2012)

Yeah! Therebye hangs a tale. The school was in Lambourne in Berkshire and we had a well equipped woodwork shop set apart from the main buildings, and it was there that I learnt the basics.
The school entertained a number of young stable lads, away from home some were pretty nasty, but none worse than Ray F.
Ray had already been expelled once for attempting to 'bottle' a teacher but some how he was able to return. As head boy I had a number of duties outside of class and a younger lad came racing upto me, 'Ray's attacking the woodwork teacher!'
I managed to catch up with two prefects and we dashed into the building, it was long and narrow with windows all along one side, two rows of benches with an aisle between and down each side.
As we burst through the doors the teacher was circling a bench as Ray lashed at him with a chisel. I sent one lad down each of the outer aisles and walked down the middle one where Ray was.
Ray now had me in front, the teacher behind and a lad to the left and right.
Three times in my life I've attempted to talk a violent individual down, and three times I've lived to regret it, this was the first.
'Come on Ray, don't be silly, give me the chisel,' and I held my left hand out. And he did!
Straight between thumb and first finger, I still have the scar.
I was 15 and in my last year at school, 'You turnip!' was my response and I kicked him in the groin, as he folded everybody jumped on him.
I never saw him again after that, but if he has stayed out of prison I will be very surprised, he was one very violent individual.

Roy.


----------



## Digit (21 Apr 2012)

One of the machines we had in the woodwork shop Gordon was a 9 inch grinder used for sharpening the lathe tools, one of the stable lads forced another lads thumb against the the spinng wheel, we had a girl raped as well.
It was a pretty tough school, one teacher knocked a lad who swore at him unconscious.

Roy.


----------



## Benchwayze (21 Apr 2012)

Roy, 
Talking never worked for me either. That's why I usually resorted to your eventual course of action! I usually did it first though. Didn't always work mind! 8) 

Gordon. Being at school isn't a million miles away from 'Spring'.. The springtime of life at least. 
I used to read the 'Hotspur', and I would have given my eye teeth to have been at a school like 'Red Circle'.. Ah the things kids dream of. 
Having one's head dunked didn't figure in dreams though; nightmares more like! :shock: I found out about such things when I enlisted in the RN at Ganges! Although in my case it was being made to eat soap, and having a close encounter with Cussons Imperial Leather aftershave.

As if the shave hadn't been bad enough! :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm off to make myself comfy. Gonna watch 'One Flew Over...'


----------



## Digit (21 Apr 2012)

I hate that film!

Roy.


----------



## Jonzjob (21 Apr 2012)

I ain't seen it but I am recording it!!


----------



## gus3049 (22 Apr 2012)

Jonzjob":12gadm31 said:


> I ain't seen it but I am recording it!!



I always hated that film too. Not because it was bad, it certainly wasn't. I just found it deeply depressing and it gave you the feeling that the situation may well be commonplace. It wasn't that long ago that people got put into the asylum for being unmarried mothers.

Can't believe it, the sun is shining this morning (through the clouds at least) 

Must be spring 

Just because the rhubarb is doing well this year, the asparagus is almost non existent. Just a few spears where last year there would have been hundreds. Can't win them all apparently, its probably because we finally bought an asparagus steamer to cope with the huge crop we expected.


----------



## Jonzjob (22 Apr 2012)

We are getting through best part of 2Kg of asperge a week at the moment. Don't arf make yer weeeee smell funny :wink: We also had another wild asparagus omlette yesterday. One of my favourites and all from the garden.. Loads around this year..

I reciently decided to re-read On the Beach, Nevil Shute, and put it down because it was so very depressing. Not very ofter I do that and I even read all of A Brief History of Time by Stephen Hawkin :shock: :shock:


----------



## Jonzjob (25 Apr 2012)

Just found this to put the thread back on traque..

http://thecakedcrusader.blogspot.fr/201 ... -cake.html


----------



## gus3049 (25 Apr 2012)

Jonzjob":wbiasvgh said:


> Just found this to put the thread back on traque..
> 
> http://thecakedcrusader.blogspot.fr/201 ... -cake.html



Now that does look yummy - its a bit late for todays crop though - its already crumbled. =P~

Just have to choose between the creme fraiche or that yellow birdie stuff.


----------



## newt (25 Apr 2012)

I love rhubarb but I gather it is a no no if you suffer from gout.


----------



## Jonzjob (25 Apr 2012)

gus3049":2vuubrsy said:


> Jonzjob":2vuubrsy said:
> 
> 
> > Just found this to put the thread back on traque..
> ...



You mean bird merde? Or will you ever learn to make PROPER custard as opposed to custurd? :mrgreen:


----------



## gus3049 (26 Apr 2012)

Jonzjob":dspm5bwr said:


> gus3049":dspm5bwr said:
> 
> 
> > Jonzjob":dspm5bwr said:
> ...



You ain't got no idea of wots good and bad. I'll have you know I am a Gordon Blue chef. I know how to make that eggy custard stuff, I eat it at a friend's restaurant and I am well aware that all the 'experts' will tell me that I'm talking out of my gluteus maximus when I say that I still prefer the stuff out of the red and yellow pot with my tweetie pie!!

So there.


----------

